# What players do you hate and why?



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I know...hate is such a strong word! Yeah yeah, save the soap box. :biggrin: 

Dislike, annoyed by, hate, repulsed by, don't like watching...etc. So I'm curious, which players? How come?


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

First and foremost:

Manu Ginobili- I always try to keep an open mind about players on opposing teams, taking the fact that they can kill the Suns on any given night in stride.

HOWEVER!

I can't stand Manu's gameplay. I can't stand the way he plays. Can't stand his on-court demeanor. Can't stand the RAMPANT flopping, even when it's not applicable. Can't stand that thus far he's caused serious injury to two players on the team. (Leandro, sprained MCL, last year. Raja, bruised ribs, this year.) And above all, can't stand that he's getting serious (and positive) recognition for all the things I hate about him...

That said, he's the only NBA player that I could really be said to "hate", and honestly it's not even that strong... as hate is a rather strong word and I don't know the guy personally. I just hate his game.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hehe i like ginobli.. even though he flops. flopping alone shouldn't be a reason to hate a player anyways, because there's bound to be 1 flop artist on your team... and are you supposed to hate him? (in this case raja).


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

i would have to say i disslike dirk Dirk Nowitzki the most.

The dude has to big the biggest whine bag of all time! No matter what the circumstances are, even if he does a 360 backlip shot from the other end of the court and hits nothing but net with no one around he will make his stupid little cry baby face and ask somone why a foul wasnt called. But i think the thing i hate the most is when he plays us, everytime he gets the ball my heart sinks because i know that he is going to hit any shot he puts up...haha.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Wombatkilla1 said:


> ....But i think the thing i hate the most is when he plays us, everytime he gets the ball my heart sinks because i know that he is going to hit any shot he puts up...haha.


And that is where most hate comes from. I say that I hate Duncan because of his whining as well, but when it boils down to it, I hate him because when he has the ball I have that gut feeling that he is going to tear us up. 

As far as players that I just despise.... I EEFFING HATE Antione Walker! Pretty sure I don't have to offer up any explanation as of why either.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Haha, I feel ya on the Walker part. I've always disliked him.

Here's 5 for now:

Brad Miller - Used to like him, but he's a freaking sour whiner on the court now. He took over for Webber in the "Always looks like he's going to cry" role. 

Chris Webber - Ugh, can't stand Webber. Not his fault that he's not as good, but I hate that he whines about playing time publicly when he doesn't produce out on the court. 

Mike Miller - I like his game, but sometimes I want to jam that nasty mouthpiece down his throat because it's disgusting. 

Tim Duncan - Used to like him, but man he's become the biggest freaking whiner out there on the court. When his eyes get big at what he thinks is a bad call (every play) and he gets that look, he can be the most annoying player in the NBA.

Jason Kidd - Dates back to his PHX days and his antics after leaving, flipping off fans and stuff.



I, too, don't really "hate" them. But it's fun to call out who's annoying. :cheers:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

> When his eyes get big at what he thinks is a bad call (every play) and he gets that look, he can be the most annoying player in the NBA.


Talking about this look?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Talking about this look?


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. :thumbdown:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Tim Duncan never fouls ANYONE!



Few players who annoy me when the Suns play them, and most have been mentioned, except Bowen. Not even for the casual foot under jump shooter. He tries to get away with stuff, and he acts all innocent too


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

I really dislike carmelo anthony for some reason. I dont know why but its that kind of dislike where you see a person and without getting to know them or talking to them you hate them right away.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Manu Ginobili and Bruce Bowen - Both are floppers and dirty players. I'll admit that Raja flops and I love him for it BUT only because we (The Suns) need to play dirty to get even with teams like the Spurs. Say what you want, but flopping and playing dirty wins rings. If we have to go dirty to compete with San Antonio....bring on KT and Raja.

Kobe Bryant - Kobe may be a superstar, but he is also a flopper, dirty player, rapist, and complete *******. Kobe has a habit of grunting every time he puts up a shot that results in a lot of phantom calls. Kobe also throws elbows like no other NBA player. There is no doubt Kobe is a good player, but I'm sick of seeing people compare him to Jordan. Rings talk and Kobe has not earned any on his own. I won't respect him until he does.

Jason Kidd - Anyone who smacks someone as smoking as Jomanna is a *****...even if she is a *****.

Robert Horry - This guy has an incredible knack for joining teams where he can slack off in the regular season, hit a few shots in post season, and help the team get a ring.


There are a lot more, but these guys are my most hated.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I dont like Marcus Banks. He thinks he's an All-Star, but he's nothing more than a 5-10min bench player! There was this event before the season started, "Paint the Town Orange" put on by the Suns, you know, sign autographs etc. I went to get Burke's autograph and he was with Banks at the Desert Ridge. I got there a little late and after being there for about 30mins, I saw Banks leaving with some white dude, maybe his manager/agent/publicist. 
Anyways, this housewife walks up to him and says very sweetly, "Excuse me, Mr. Banks, I was wondering if I could get your autograph?" He stops, looks at the guy next to him and that guy says, "I'm sorry, but Mr. Banks isn't signing autographs at this time." !!!! Can you believe the nerve of that punk!?!? Who does he think he is? Jordan? Like more people than his immediate family want his autograph! 
I can't stand those guys who don't want to deal with fans of the game. I can forgive pretty much everything that they do during the game, but not that off court stuff. ESPECIALLY when that is the PURPOSE of you being at a certain venue!

Oh, and here's a great Bowen link!
http://brucebowen.ytmnd.com/

KUMATE!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Lukasbmw said:


> Manu Ginobili and Bruce Bowen - Both are floppers and dirty players. I'll admit that Raja flops and I love him for it BUT only because we (The Suns) need to play dirty to get even with teams like the Spurs. Say what you want, but flopping and playing dirty wins rings. If we have to go dirty to compete with San Antonio....bring on KT and Raja.
> 
> Kobe Bryant - Kobe may be a superstar, but he is also a flopper, dirty player, rapist, and complete *******. Kobe has a habit of grunting every time he puts up a shot that results in a lot of phantom calls. Kobe also throws elbows like no other NBA player. There is no doubt Kobe is a good player, but I'm sick of seeing people compare him to Jordan. Rings talk and Kobe has not earned any on his own. I won't respect him until he does.
> 
> ...


So basically, you are saying that you hate the Spurs in general?


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Haha, I feel ya on the Walker part. I've always disliked him.
> 
> Here's 5 for now:
> 
> ...


I agree on all of them but Kidd. But man do I hate Walker! ALL he did for Dallas was make 1 gamewinning 3 and what does he do? His stupid shimmy! I don't dislike him. I hate him.

Also hate Bowen. I'm sure anyone who doesn't live in SA hates him.



Lukasbmw said:


> There is no doubt Kobe is a good player, but I'm sick of seeing people compare him to Jordan. Rings talk and Kobe has not earned any on his own.


Come on now Kobe deserved his rings. I know he had Shaq but its not like Jordan had kindergardners for teammates...


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Randy Livingston-This should probably be limited to current players; but my dislike of Livingston still burns strong. Randy couldn't draw the line at shooting everytime he got the ball, or not playing defense, he acutally had to tear the ACL of our power forward. He'll probably forever top my list.

Stephon "Penny" Francis- Stephon Marbury, Steve Francis and Penny Hardaway, I think all three of them are arrogant and would rather have their money than win.

Kobe- Just an arrogant *no mask cursing* let the filter take care of it


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Preacher said:


> Randy Livingston-This should probably be limited to current players; but my dislike of Livingston still burns strong. Randy couldn't draw the line at shooting everytime he got the ball, or not playing defense, he acutally had to tear the ACL of our power forward. He'll probably forever top my list.
> 
> Stephon "Penny" Francis- Stephon Marbury, Steve Francis and Penny Hardaway, I think all three of them are arrogant and would rather have their money than win.
> 
> Kobe- Just an arrogant *no mask cursing* let the filter take care of it


Don't forget that the other 2 ligaments in his knee were also torn, the two MCLs as well!

Starbury just has never had a decent team nor coach! Is it his fault that the second best player in NJ was Van Horn? Or during the dark days of Phoenix, he led the charge with VOSHKUL as our STARTING center and took SA to 5 games in the first round! Now he's on a team that is coached by Isiah Thomas... ISIAH THOMAS!!! Give the man a break! Penny was injured goods as soon as Phoenix got him and Francis needs a better system to play in. I think that he and Yao would have been better together with Mobley than T-Mac and Yao. To top that trade off, they trade Mobley for Christie who was 45 years old or something like that at the time of the trade! Pat Garrity was the starting PF for Orlando as well! So, they really didn't have a team to play with and once something good started, they got traded! I feel bad for them, because of their lack of professional accolades, not the fact that they're 100 millionaires!

Kobe, well, people just don't understand him, bad PR person. The rape thing was a case of him having sex with a certifiable crazy chick. But I like how Barkley called him a selfish player, Kobe showed him how magnanimous he truly is by giving the crew of Inside the NBA PS3s! I don't know that works, but it did!


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Don't forget that the other 2 ligaments in his knee were also torn, the two MCLs as well!
> 
> Starbury just has never had a decent team nor coach! Is it his fault that the second best player in NJ was Van Horn? Or during the dark days of Phoenix, he led the charge with VOSHKUL as our STARTING center and took SA to 5 games in the first round! Now he's on a team that is coached by Isiah Thomas... ISIAH THOMAS!!! Give the man a break! Penny was injured goods as soon as Phoenix got him and Francis needs a better system to play in. I think that he and Yao would have been better together with Mobley than T-Mac and Yao. To top that trade off, they trade Mobley for Christie who was 45 years old or something like that at the time of the trade! Pat Garrity was the starting PF for Orlando as well! So, they really didn't have a team to play with and once something good started, they got traded! I feel bad for them, because of their lack of professional accolades, not the fact that they're 100 millionaires!
> 
> Kobe, well, people just don't understand him, bad PR person. The rape thing was a case of him having sex with a certifiable crazy chick. But I like how Barkley called him a selfish player, Kobe showed him how magnanimous he truly is by giving the crew of Inside the NBA PS3s! I don't know that works, but it did!


At some point and time you need to stop defending Marbury; he hasn't fit in anywhere he's gone. It's not his teams, its him. On a side note, can we please officially put to rest the "Starbury" moniker? Such labels should be reserved for truly great players.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Preacher said:


> On a side note, can we please officially put to rest the "Starbury" moniker? Such labels should be reserved for truly great players.


Yeah. Now Starbosa on the other hand... :biggrin:


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Lukasbmw said:


> Kobe Bryant - Kobe may be a superstar, but he is also a flopper, dirty player, *rapist,* and complete *******. Kobe has a habit of grunting every time he puts up a shot that results in a lot of phantom calls. Kobe also throws elbows like no other NBA player. There is no doubt Kobe is a good player, but I'm sick of seeing people compare him to Jordan. Rings talk and Kobe has not earned any on his own. I won't respect him until he does..


:chill:

do you know kobe personally? how do you know he's a rapist? how do you know he's an *******? the fact that he's given to more charities and done more community work than 90% of the NBA still makes him an *******? i hate when people say ignorant stuff about kobe like they know a damn thing about him personally.


----------



## Roland Garros (Dec 6, 2006)

i think at least 65% of the NBA players are arrogants.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Jason Terry.

Something about that guy screams giant douchebag. Of course he's also on Dallas, the Suns most heated rival.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Smush Parker.



Everytime I watch him I just laugh at him. He thinks he's so
good and he's pretty bad. I can understand Kobe being cocky because
he's good. But Smush does a layup or something and he acts like he just dunked 
on Dikembe Mutumbo. 

Someone needs to remind Smush that he's always going to be a career loser.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> Jason Terry.
> 
> Something about that guy screams giant douchebag. Of course he's also on Dallas, the Suns most heated rival.


I will not, can not ever bring myself to hate Jason Terry. He's an Arizona product (alma mater), and a great guy from what I've seen. I'm not a Dallas fan by any stretch, but I love the JET.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

c p 9 said:


> :chill:
> 
> do you know kobe personally? how do you know he's a rapist? how do you know he's an *******? the fact that he's given to more charities and done more community work than 90% of the NBA still makes him an *******? i hate when people say ignorant stuff about kobe like they know a damn thing about him personally.


True, but the same could be said for any sports player, Hollywood star, musician, politician...people will always form opinions based on what they are shown. They don't need to know them personally to form opinions on their character. And to some people, Kobe has been shown to be a pompous *******. I think a lot of the backlash comes from Kobe being shoved down people's throats, especially in the days of the Bryant/Jordan comparisons. Way too many were dying to put him in Jordan's shoes, and that annoyed a lot of peeps.

Charity work and $$$ doesn't give a free pass for a player to be innocent in the eyes of the fans. I don't believe that's the case with him though, as I don't think he's a bad guy (and I also don't think he's a rapist, otherwise he would obviously be a bad guy). He made a giant mistake in his personal life, but my opinions don't go that far. He's a quality player in this league, probably the best in the NBA right now. When he plays the Suns though, he's a deadman to me.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> .....I'm not a Dallas fan by any stretch, but I love the JET.


I think we have a closet Mavs fan in the house! JET is the man. Great guy, great team mate. All he needed was a good team to surround him.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I think we have a closet Mavs fan in the house! JET is the man. Great guy, great team mate. All he needed was a good team to surround him.


I had him first! You stole him from me! hehe


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Raja just exagerates the contact to draw the officials attention, he doesn't flow like Ginobili. Remember Kobe's elbow, what a joke all media said he flopped yet there was a camera angle from someone in the audience or whatever that clearly showed that Kobe elbowed him in the face hard.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Amareca said:


> Raja just exagerates the contact to draw the officials attention, he doesn't flow like Ginobili. Remember Kobe's elbow, what a joke all media said he flopped yet there was a camera angle from someone in the audience or whatever that clearly showed that Kobe elbowed him in the face hard.


I agree with you on that one. Raja definitely gets banged around a ton, and Kobe definitely did elbow him...though I don't think it was intentional by Kobe.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Mikki Moore. What a shmuck. I've never seen a player who sucked so bad think he was so good. He hits two free throws in the end of a game and is raising his arms like he's the second coming of Jesus Christ, as if it wasn't complete luck that they went in. He mugs Nash because he's upset the ball got ripped from him, and then wants to get in Nash's face and talk crap. What a pansy. I guess that's to be expected from a 7'0 165 pounder.


----------

